# Mortgage for Police



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Hello all, just wondering if anyone has or knows about any mortgage programs funded through the Mass Municipal Association. Im looking to buy and have heard about numerous programs with benefits for Police Officers including some community program that gives certain benefits if you buy where you work. Any contact info or personal experience would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I had heard rumors as well but existing local banks usually had a good chuckle when we asked about it. We got a fax from Rusty O'Dowd at First Horizon Home Loans 781-647-2026 who says he's financed "hundreds of SPAM members" with no closing costs and no points. Hopefully he'll know but best of luck to you.


----------



## soup (Nov 1, 2006)

Are you an MPA member? There is an ad every month in The Sentinel for an MPA Discount Mortgage Program. 1-877-672-6721. *I am not endorsing them.* I have only seen the ad.


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

I heard through the grapevine that Obama was giving out pretty good mortgage packages.

Oh wait, did you say you have a job! 

Nevermind......


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

Right now, rates are around 5% (30 years fixed) no matter what, unless there are credit issues. I would check with the mortgage program in the Sentinel and at least start the process for pre-approval. I would have gone through them, but my bank just gave us 5% for 30 years when we converted our construction mortgage. I'd rather stay local for peace of mind.


----------

